# R Kappeller



## WaTFTanaki (Nov 1, 2021)

Was in Saltzburg on vacation ans ram across this local knife maker. Amazing work and prices to match with a lot of price seemingly embedded in the fancy handles. They do hunting, kitchen knives and folders. I didn’t purchase but am curious if anyone has used or bought one.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 1, 2021)

Is that Euros? Never heard of them or saw them, but at those pricetags I'd start expecting more. Rather mundane blade finish and it looks like the spine and choil aren't even rounded.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah EURs


----------

